# I don't drink.



## Petra_StAugustine

In the U.S., you can say "I don't drink" and people will understand that you don't drink alcohol.

Does that work in Greece? Can you say "Δεν πίνω"? Do you need to say "Δεν πίνω αλκοόλ"?

I'm traveling to Greece soon and I'd like to know how to politely turn down alcoholic drinks.


----------



## ireney

Hi, I'd say it depends on context. In a general conversation, it may be best to say "δεν πίνω αλκοολούχα/αλκοόλ". If offered a drink, I'd say "δεν πίνω"  would be sufficient.


----------



## Petra_StAugustine

Thank you!


----------



## Petra_StAugustine

P.S. I love your Jerome K. Jerome quote.


----------



## eno2

So to see Greek doesn't have a handy (single) word like teetotaler, Spanish abstemio. 


*teetotaler (US),
 teetotaller (UK)* _n_(person who does not drink alcohol)αυτός που δεν πίνει καθόλου αλκοόλ _περίφρ_


----------



## Αγγελος

Νο. We have a word for 'temperance', εγκράτεια, and a word for one who practices temperance, εγκρατής -- but they both refer to not being given to _excesses _in food, drink and other pleasures of the flesh. Total abstinence from meat is practiced by certain monks, but total abstinence from wine is not practiced by anybody in Greece other than liver patients; it would be considered un-Christian!


----------



## eno2

Would it even be considered unchristian to have a word for it?


----------



## dmtrs

Good one, eno2!
I guess "Greeks have a word for it" collapses...
The word ξενέρωτος (slang-ish) can be used in disdain for someone who does not drink, but its meaning is more general; its equivalent is 'uncool' or 'square'.


----------



## Perseas

English "sober" is usually translated "νηφάλιος", "καθαρός" in Greek, but it actually means "not drunk" or "no longer drinking".
sober - Αγγλοελληνικό Λεξικό WordReference.com


----------



## eno2

Sober is a very good idea. I don't know exactly if "καθαρός  can really cover 'teetotaller' but it surely comes close. 
Pons gives me an idea in that direction: εγκρατής 

WR has only a description: teetotaller - Αγγλοελληνικό Λεξικό WordReference.com


----------

